# Round Strawbale House on 29 Acres in SE Kansas $175,000



## Chief Joe (Jun 21, 2013)

OFF GRID STRAWBALE HOME-29 ACRES-END OF THE ROAD-S.E. KANSAS



This is the ultimate survivor/prepper/homesteader paradise. Private and secluded, not seen from the dead end gravel road, is a 26 ft. round, 2 story, 3 bedroom 1 bath ,strawbale house, with live roof; built in 2008. Completely off grid location with solar array, and backup generator, to supply all your modern conveniences. Custom inlayed hardwood floors, custom butcher-block countertops, outdoor kitchen/sun room/screen porch and wrap around deck. Heat source is a modern, Amish made, wood fired cook stove; providing plenty of heat for this highly efficient shelter, as well as, hot water and unlimited baking. Cooling is provided passively, by holding the night temperature all day; as well as, by a geothermal "earthtube" system, which draws air through underground 4" pipes.



Water is very abundant here, springs dot the hillside. We have dug two spring catchments, and lined them with rock. There is also a well in the bottomland that never goes dry; even in the drought of 2012. It is equipped with a solar pump that automatically comes on when the sun comes up. On a sunny day, it pumps up to 600 gallons/day into your choice of either a 200 gallon stainless steel tank that gravity feeds to the house, or a 10,000 gallon pool that can be used to gravity irrigate the 2 acre garden, or cool off in. There is also a 1,000 gallon rain catchment system on the barn for watering the animals. Two, crystal clear, spring fed creeks merge on the property, and feed into the Big Sugar Creek that clips the corner of the property. We have the only good access around for canoeing, fishing, and swimming.



The organic bottomland soil is what dreams are made of. The fertile, black soil runs eight feet deep with no rocks. Because of the lay of the land, this piece has never been chemically farmed. We have fenced off a two acre garden spot and bordered it with fruit trees (apple, pear, peach, cherry, almond), a small vineyard, and berries (raspberry, blackberry, boysenberry, blueberry, strawberry). Of course, there's a couple of bee hives to keep everything pollenated; as well as, a beautiful hand dug root cellar to keep your bountiful harvest in. The entire property is fenced and cross fenced to keep animals in or out. There are 2 barns, one includes a chicken coop and yard on one side and a milking parlor/shelter for goats on the other. We keep goats, sheep, chickens, ducks, a jersey cow, and a work horse; all of which can be included with the sale if desired.



Our land is not the Kansas people imagine. It is very diverse; a perfect blend of prairie, mature timbered hillside (oak, maple, hickory, sycamore, walnut) and rich bottomland, with plenty of water, and magnificent views. Soooo, why would we sell this perfect refuge? We desire to free ourselves from the bondage of a land payment. We are willing to sell our hard work and sacrifice to be debt free. Please check out our youtube video for a look into the building process of the house and the lifestyle that comes with it; you can find the link at http://www.livincleanandgreen.com/ 

$175,000


----------

